# My Focus ST-D



## gordyb (Dec 10, 2006)

well been on her for quite a while now just never really posted any pics up so thought it was about time! 

c & c welcome


thanks G


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Is it a slot car!

Do a search on Photobucket mate will make it alot easier for you. I had the same problem.


Nice motor tho


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

CupraRcleanR said:


> Is it a slot car!


No, this is a slot car.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Wowzers!!!!


----------



## gordyb (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Look great mate. Thought it was the ST. Take the badge of the back and i'd be convinced.

Nice motor keep posting.


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

looking very tasty


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Is that a TDCi with ST bodykit and wheels? I'd think twice before calling it an ST-D


----------



## eXceed (Oct 29, 2007)

Absolute beast . I love STs even though you've cheated


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

looking good gordon! tis a credit to you


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Very nice indeed


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm liking the Focus Very sweet and White is my Favorite colour for the ST


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice one, is it a 1.6,1.8 or 2.0 TDCI?

Cleaned the bosses sons white focus when he got it 6 months ago - his had the MS Design kit though.


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the pm!


----------



## gordyb (Dec 10, 2006)

cheers everyone, its been lowered 30mm since that photo was taken, i know its cheating but sure, kept the tdci badge on the back of her, she a 2.0tdci 136bhp but thinking about getting it remapped just once i get the miles up on her


----------



## jayt (Aug 14, 2006)

its best to get them remapped while the miles are still quite low as the older and engine gets the more of a strain remapping can put them under.


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

jayt said:


> its best to get them remapped while the miles are still quite low as the older and engine gets the more of a strain remapping can put them under.


Engines need some 'wear in' time though...diesels especially.


----------



## jayt (Aug 14, 2006)

if i'm not wrong though fords only require 10,000 miles on the clock and then a service before the engine is considered run in. what i'm saying is that chipping a car after say 35 - 40k isn't good as everything is well worn in and working fine as is, but introduce a load of changes to the engines running and it could go pop. i know of a few bms, audi and ford that went pop after being superchipped. 

it isnt much different from a car having a careful lady owner from new and boy racer bags a bargain after the old doll kicks her cloggs and while driving the balls outta it on the way home the car goes splat cause it just wasnt used to being driving hard.....

sorry to get off topic.


----------



## pete_172 (Jul 10, 2007)

beautiful.....the cars alright too!


----------



## matty_corsa (Dec 19, 2006)

very nice mate


----------



## dubsport (Aug 25, 2007)

pete_172 said:


> beautiful.....the cars alright too!


:lol: Luvs it


----------



## vicky (Dec 20, 2005)

YUM white


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Seen you coming out of iceland car park in banbridge a couple weeks back mate and think i passed you on the M1 last weekend! Car was lookin very clean on both occasions!!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Very nice saw it in Portadown tonight very clean!


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Ford should get off their **** and make one like this. Good looks and ample performance...Just change name, I wouldnt want to say ive got an STD!!!


----------



## Stebo (Mar 12, 2008)

:thumb: 
Pile of crap! 
Only messin gordy, she's always kept lookin a brive bit better than mine! Amazing who you bump into, just registered on here. Soon have a bit of free time on my hands so planing on getting the real ST licked into shape.


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

tidy wee focus mate


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice motor - If Ford do make one, it will probably be called the Focus ST-TDCI, similar to the diesel version of the Mondeo ST.


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice motor. :thumb:


----------



## 60s mod (Jan 26, 2008)

dont think you will get a diesel focus ST, next you will want a diesel RS


----------



## 60s mod (Jan 26, 2008)

gordyb said:


> well been on her for quite a while now just never really posted any pics up so thought it was about time!
> 
> c & c welcome
> 
> thanks G


Get the real thing,no good without the 5 pot engine


----------



## dubsport (Aug 25, 2007)

Aye - powered by a Volvo, shed be the real thing alrite

Says it all . . .


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

Tasty! Would love one of these! Unfrotunately they don't make 2.0 TDCIs in that shape focus!

You need the right wing mirrors BTW


----------



## dubsport (Aug 25, 2007)

.Martin said:


> You need the right wing mirrors BTW


Im glad someone else noticed


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

Door mirrors really. Plus the correct badges on the wings.


----------



## dubsport (Aug 25, 2007)

Badges on the wings of the ST's look tacky

Badgeless FTW :thumb:


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

What about the holes? Weld them up??


----------



## dubsport (Aug 25, 2007)

Simple - put a good VW badge on it :thumb:


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

How's that badgeless?


----------



## dubsport (Aug 25, 2007)

Was a joke like - TAXI


----------



## gordyb (Dec 10, 2006)

mate shes a 2.0tdci alright, 

another thing, why would i put ST badges on a diesel - no smoke no poke all the way- aint that right jonto YEO!!!


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

magic919 said:


> Door mirrors really.


[cough] anal /[cough]

Have you chipped the 2.0?


----------



## wstrain87 (Jan 26, 2009)

I know this is an old post, but I think your car looks class - its something Ive thought of doing myself. Was it difficult/expensive to do?


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice car looks great


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

60s mod said:


> dont think you will get a diesel focus ST, next you will want a diesel RS


there will be a Diesel R8 Soon enough 

here is my Fiat Bravo 1.9 150 bhp Diesel .. remaped to approx 190-200 so he tells me lol .... I am going to a RR day with RMS on the 1st march so I will know for sure......*

first off a 40 -90 in 4th gear before the remap*






*now for the same but this time with the remap it knocks about 4-5 secs off it *





*
Now for a 0-60 remaped......*






I have had it done now for 11 months with no problems.... I had it done when the car had 11000 miles on the clock......


----------

